# Greatest song lyrics



## Rapide561

Rekindled by the Barclaycard advert, I think the Bellamy Brothers, "Let your love flow" has some great lyrics. 

There's a reason for the sunshine sky's
There's a reason why I'm feeling so high
Must be the season when that love light shines all around us

So let that feeling grab you deep inside
And send you reeling where your love can't hide
And then go stealing through the moonlit night with your lover

Just let your love flow like a mountain stream
And let your love grow with the smallest of dreams
And let your love show and you'll know what I mean it's the season
Let your love fly like a bird on a wing
And let your love bind you to all living things
And let your love shine and you'll know what I mean that's the reason

There's a reason for the warm sweet nights
And there's a reason for the candle lights
Must be the season when those love lights shine all around us

So let that wonder take you into space
And lay you under it's loving embrace
Just feel the thunder as it warms your face you can't hold back

Just let your love flow like a mountain stream
And let your love grow with the smallest of dreams
And let your love show and you'll know what I mean it's the season
Let your love fly like a bird on a wing
And let your love bind you to all living things
And let your love shine and you'll know what I mean that's the reason

Just let your love flow like a mountain stream
And let your love grow with the smallest of dreams
And let your love show and you'll know what I mean it's the season
Let your love fly like a bird on a wing
And let your love bind you to all living things
And let your love shine and you'll know what I mean that's the reason.

Any that you really like, or a particular few lines?

Russell


----------



## Briarose

Why don't you come on over Valerie :wink: or in my words Russ why don't you come on over right away...........right away LOL


----------



## aldhp21

Timi Yuro - It'll Never Be Over For Me






Absolute sublime record.


----------



## Rapide561

*Valerie*



Briarose said:


> Why don't you come on over Valerie :wink: or in my words Russ why don't you come on over right away...........right away LOL


Oh my god!!!!! My secret is out! That's the one I danced to - nothing wrong with that, but I was on a table at the time on the "Pride of Rotterdam" and later at a wedding. I just can't cope when I hear that!

Russell


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here

So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?
And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts?
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have you found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here.


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Valerie*



Rapide561 said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you come on over Valerie :wink: or in my words Russ why don't you come on over right away...........right away LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god!!!!! My secret is out! That's the one I danced to - nothing wrong with that, but I was on a table at the time on the "Pride of Rotterdam" and later at a wedding. I just can't cope when I hear that!
> 
> Russell
Click to expand...

AND wasn't it that one that you wanted to have a doo da to bang whilst singing it :wink: never did find out what your doo da was :lol:


----------



## wakk44

How about these astounding lyrics from Little Richard.

_Tutti frutti, oh, rootie
Tutti fruitti, whoo!
Tutti fruitti, ah, oh, rootie
Tutti fruitti, oh, rootie

A whop bop a-loo
Whop A whop Bam
Ooooh_


----------



## Rapide561

*Doo daa*

Cor - I love a girl with a good memory. I have a tambourine to bash my leg with and also some of those marackkers or what ever. I also carry two small torches to use when boogying to Abba etc - especially Waterloo.

The table on the Pride of Rotterdam was no bigger than the swing arm coffee table in a Swift - how the hell I stayed up there in a force 10 and completely plastered I don't know. Plus I was barefoot as the DJ kept calling me and my mate the barefoot dancers.

Russell


----------



## peejay

Some unforgettable lyrics from Desmond Decker....

_'Get up inda morning, baked beans for breakfast'
'Ohhh Ohhh, me ears are alight'_

:lol:

Pete


----------



## greenasthegrass

aw can never sing the right words after an advert got it ...

Wake up in the morning wanting me breakfast
what sunflower spread do I spread on my toast
oooh oooh ahh vitalite

Ruined it completely!!

Likes the words to Kayleigh by Marillion yes am 80's throw back! 

Its the lines ..... Do you remember the cherry blossom in the market square - Do you remember I thought it was confetti in our hair.

Makes me go all gooey - funny what memories songs have isn't it?

Greenie


----------



## clodhopper2006

many pink floyd songs but this is one of the best. a tribute to Sid Barret

"Shine On You Crazy Diamond (I-V)"

Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Now there's a look in your eyes, like black holes in the sky.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
You were caught on the crossfire of childhood and stardom, 
blown on the steel breeze.
Come on you target for faraway laughter, 
come on you stranger, you legend, you martyr, and shine!
You reached for the secret too soon, you cried for the moon.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Threatened by shadows at night, and exposed in the light.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Well you wore out your welcome with random precision,
rode on the steel breeze.
Come on you raver, you seer of visions, 
come on you painter, you piper, you prisoner, and shine!


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Doo daa*



Rapide561 said:


> Cor - I love a girl with a good memory. I have a tambourine to bash my leg with and also some of those marackkers or what ever. I also carry two small torches to use when boogying to Abba etc - especially Waterloo.
> 
> The table on the Pride of Rotterdam was no bigger than the swing arm coffee table in a Swift - how the hell I stayed up there in a force 10 and completely plastered I don't know. Plus I was barefoot as the DJ kept calling me and my mate the barefoot dancers.
> 
> Russell


Russell next time you are booking that boat let me know :wink: hopefully you might do it all again and I would love to see it :lol: so I will be first in the queue for a ticket.


----------



## maddie

8O UNICORN by T.Rex unless you have the album cover with the words printed on I defy anyone to understand one word from any track :lol: :lol: :lol: I remember the lyrics were quite nice to read :lol: but don't remember any 
terry


----------



## colonel

maddie said:


> 8O UNICORN by T.Rex unless you have the album cover with the words printed on I defy anyone to understand one word from any track :lol: :lol: :lol: I remember the lyrics were quite nice to read :lol: but don't remember any
> terry


I can see why:

She was Born to be my Unicorn Lyrics:

She was born to be my Unicorn
Robed head of ferns
Cat child tutored by the learned.

Darkly ghostish host
Haggard vizier of the moats
Seeks the sandled shores of Gods
Baby of the moors.

The night-mare's mauve mashed mind
Sights the visions of the blinds
Shoreside stream of steam
Cooking kings in cream of scream.

Jackdaw winter head
Cleans his chalcedony bed
A silken word of kind
Was returned from Nijinsky Hind.

Giant of Inca hill
Loosed his boar to gorely kill
The dancing one horned waife
In doublet of puffin-bill.

The beast in feast of sound
Kittened lamb on God's ground
Ridden by the born of horn
Jigged like a muse on life's lawn.

Definitely some substance inducement I think... 8O 8O


----------



## maddie

colonel said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8O UNICORN by T.Rex unless you have the album cover with the words printed on I defy anyone to understand one word from any track :lol: :lol: :lol: I remember the lyrics were quite nice to read :lol: but don't remember any
> terry
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why:
> 
> She was Born to be my Unicorn Lyrics:
> 
> She was born to be my Unicorn
> Robed head of ferns
> Cat child tutored by the learned.
> 
> Darkly ghostish host
> Haggard vizier of the moats
> Seeks the sandled shores of Gods
> Baby of the moors.
> 
> The night-mare's mauve mashed mind
> Sights the visions of the blinds
> Shoreside stream of steam
> Cooking kings in cream of scream.
> 
> Jackdaw winter head
> Cleans his chalcedony bed
> A silken word of kind
> Was returned from Nijinsky Hind.
> 
> Giant of Inca hill
> Loosed his boar to gorely kill
> The dancing one horned waife
> In doublet of puffin-bill.
> 
> The beast in feast of sound
> Kittened lamb on God's ground
> Ridden by the born of horn
> Jigged like a muse on life's lawn.
> 
> Definitely some substance inducement I think... 8O 8O
Click to expand...

 :lol: that is probably why he mumbled his way through the entire album :lol: :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## TinaGlenn

One of my favorites especially apt for motorhoming :wink: 


Ella Fitzgerald - Gypsy In My Soul 

If I am fancy free,
And love to wander,
It's just the Gypsy in my soul!

There's something calling me
From way out yonder,
It's just the Gypsy in my soul!

I've got to give vent to my emotions,
I'm only content havin' my way

There is no other life,
Of which I'm fonder,
It's just the Gypsy in my soul!

No cares!
No strings!
My heart has wings!

If I am fancy free,
And I love to wander,
It's just the Gypsy in my soul!

I've got to give vent to my emotions,
I'm only content havin' my way

There is no other life,
Of which I'm fonder,
It's just the Gypsy in my soul!

No cares!
No strings!
My heart has wings!

If I am fancy free,
And love to wander,
It's just the Gypsy in my soul!

It's just the Gypsy in my soul!

Just the Gypsy in my soul!

Tina


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I wouldn't claim they were the _greatest_ lyrics, but on the journey back from Kent to Yorkshire today I was amusing myself by remembering some of Ian Dury's lyrics. I was particularly ford of 'There ain't half been some clever b*st*rds'.

Chris


----------



## rayc

Onre of my all time favorites is the ELO song "Is this the way life's meant to be". 
I was in Saudi for a couple of years in the mid 80's and used to play this continually in the car and used to ask myself the same question. All the memeories came back this week with the sad death of Kelly Groucutt who I have seen several times with ELO part 2 etc.


Well, I came a long way to be here today
And I left you so long on this avenue
And here I stand in the strangest land
Not knowing what to say or do
As I gaze around at these strangers in town
I guess the only stranger is me
And I wonder (yes, I wonder)
Yes, I wonder (oh, I wonder)
Is this the way life's meant to be?

Although it's only a day since I was taken away
And left standing here looking in wonder
(It's your life, it's your life)
Ah, the ground at my feet, maybe it's just the old street
But everything that I know lies under
(It's your life, it's your life)
And when I see what they've done
To this place that was home
Shame is all that I feel
Oh, and I wonder (oh, I wonder)
Yes, I wonder (wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder)
Is this the way life's meant to be?

Too late, too late to cry
The people say
Too late for you, too late for me
You've come so far, now you know everything my friend
Look and see the wonders of our world...

And I wonder (oh, I wonder)
Yes, I wonder (yes, I wonder)
Is this the way life's meant to be?

As I wander around this wreck of a town
Where people never speak aloud
With its ivory towers and its plastic flowers
I wish I was back in 1981
Just to see your face instead of this place
Now I know what you mean to me
And I wonder (oh, I wonder)
Yes, I wonder (yes, I wonder)
Is this the way life's meant to be?

And I wonder (oh, I wonder)
Yes, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder
Is this the way life's meant to be?
Ooohh, I wonder
Oh, I wonder, wonder, wonder
Is this the way life's meant to be?
Oh, is this the way life's meant to be?
Mmmmm, is this the way life's meant to be?
I wanna know now
Is this the way life's meant to be?


----------



## redjumpa

Any track from Tubular Bells!!! :redhotevil:


----------



## locovan

TinaGlenn said:


> One of my favorites especially apt for motorhoming :wink:
> 
> Ella Fitzgerald - Gypsy In My Soul
> 
> If I am fancy free,
> And love to wander,
> It's just the Gypsy in my soul!
> 
> There's something calling me
> From way out yonder,
> It's just the Gypsy in my soul!
> 
> I've got to give vent to my emotions,
> I'm only content havin' my way
> 
> There is no other life,
> Of which I'm fonder,
> It's just the Gypsy in my soul!
> 
> No cares!
> No strings!
> My heart has wings!
> 
> If I am fancy free,
> And I love to wander,
> It's just the Gypsy in my soul!
> 
> I've got to give vent to my emotions,
> I'm only content havin' my way
> 
> There is no other life,
> Of which I'm fonder,
> It's just the Gypsy in my soul!
> 
> No cares!
> No strings!
> My heart has wings!
> 
> If I am fancy free,
> And love to wander,
> It's just the Gypsy in my soul!
> 
> It's just the Gypsy in my soul!
> 
> Just the Gypsy in my soul!
> 
> Tina


Another one of hers and Ray Charles suitable for the end of a rally :lol: :lol:

Oh, Everytime we say goodbye I die a little 
Everytime we say goodbye I wonder why a little 
Why the gods above me who must be in the know 
Think so little of me 
They allow you to go

And when you're near 
There's such an air of spring about it 
I can hear a lark somewhere begin to sing about it 
There's no love song finer 
But how strange the change from major to minor 
Everytime we say goodbye

Everytime we say goodbye I die a little 
Everytime we say goodbye I wonder why a little 
Why the gods above me who must be in the know 
Think so little of me 
They allow you to go

When you're near 
There's such an air of spring about it 
I can hear a lark somewhere begin to sing about it 
There's no love song finer 
But how strange the change from major to minor 
Everytime we say goodbye

Everyime we say goodbye

mavis


----------



## 116388

These opening lines from Howard Jones' 1984/5 song _Hida and Seek_ made me often day dream in wonderment when I was about 18. The rest of the song is pretty average after that. Just watch the first 1:45 to understand what I mean. Excellent.






'There was a time when there was nothing at all',
'Nothing at all. Just a distant hum'.

'There was a being who lived on his own',
'He had no one to talk to and nothing to do'.

'He drew up some plans',
'Took to work with his hands',
'A million years went by and his work was done'.


----------



## Pusser

One from Crispy St. Peters changed my life.

I can't remember it all but the first lines. 

"When I spewed up this morning,
You were on my mind". I'm filling up already.


----------



## spindrifter

How about couple of lines from an old Blues song from way back during the American repression/oppression days:

"I'm like a one eyed cat
sniffing round a seafood store".

Cheers

David


----------



## CaGreg

My favourite two lyric lines come from the Eagles 'Lying Eyes'.

"City girls just seem to find out early,
how to open doors with just a smile"

Now do you think I am a city or a country girl??

A Poll anyone?


Ca


----------



## 116388

CaGreg said:


> My favourite two lyric lines come from the Eagles 'Lying Eyes'.
> 
> "City girls just seem to find out early,
> how to open doors with just a smile"
> 
> Now do you think I am a city or a country girl??
> 
> A Poll anyone?
> 
> Ca


No need for a poll, I don't know you but there is more country than city in Ireland so I'm guessing country girl!

Shane.....


----------



## CaGreg

Ok we have a starting bet of five shilliings on Country Girl.
Any improvements on five shillings?
Anyone for an each way?
Which is it going to be? City Girl? Country Lass??

Ca


----------



## Gorman

rayc said:


> One of my all time favorites is the ELO song "Is this the way life's meant to be".
> I was in Saudi for a couple of years in the mid 80's and used to play this continually in the car and used to ask myself the same question.
> 
> Who did you work for in Saudi Ray, if it was Saudi Aramco nothing has chnanged, in fact neither has Saudi, however I digress, has any one listed to any of Yanis music....genius!


----------



## moblee

Now do you think I am a city or a country girl?? 

I've never met you cagreg,but I'd imagine your a country beauty,something like this :wink:


----------



## CaGreg

Hey Phil,
I'm liking you more and more! You got style boy! (And I got that hairstyle on Friday actually!)

Ca


----------



## Zuma

Not to everybody's taste, but:


----------



## Zuma

Not to everybody's taste, but:


----------



## moblee

Sorry Zuma not to my taste, but if we were all the same they say the world would be a boring place.


How about these classic lyrics 
"I saw the light on the night that I passed by her windows
I saw the flickering shadows of love on her blind,she was my woman
as she deceived me I watched & went out of my mind".......

Have you guessed what it is yet??


----------



## loddy

moblee said:


> Sorry Zuma not to my taste, but if we were all the same they say the world would be a boring place.
> 
> How about these classic lyrics
> "I saw the light on the night that I passed by her windows
> I saw the flickering shadows of love on her blind,she was my woman
> as she deceived me I watched & went out of my mind".......
> 
> Have you guessed what it is yet??


I saw the light on her bike as she pissed past my window

Dellila


----------



## loddy

Giant steps are what we take walking on the moon

Tiptoe through the tulips


----------



## CaGreg

[quote="moblee"
How about these classic lyrics 
"I saw the light on the night that I passed by her windows
I saw the flickering shadows of love on her blind,she was my woman
as she deceived me I watched & went out of my mind".......
Have you guessed what it is yet??[/quote]

MY MY MY You are a busy boy today!!

Ca


----------



## brillopad

how about, that man the officer in charge, a man so large he barely fit his circumstances? 10/- to the one who guesses


----------



## Glandwr

My maxim for life courtesy of B B King

"... you'd better not look down if you want to keep on flying,
keep the engines burning and its full speed ahead ...."

always keeps me going Dick


----------



## karlb

brillopad said:


> how about, that man the officer in charge, a man so large he barely fit his circumstances? 10/- to the one who guesses


level 42, running in the family

but the best are ian dury reasons to be cheerful part 3

Reasons to be cheerful part 3

1 2 3

Summer, Buddy Holly, the working folly
Good golly Miss Molly and boats
Hammersmith Palais, the Bolshoi Ballet
Jump back in the alley and nanny goats

18-wheeler Scammels, Domenecker camels
All other mammals plus equal votes
Seeing Piccadilly, Fanny Smith and Willy
Being rather silly, and porridge oats

A bit of grin and bear it, a bit of come and share it
You're welcome, we can spare it - yellow socks
Too short to be haughty, too nutty to be naughty
Going on 40 - no electric shocks

The juice of the carrot, the smile of the parrot
A little drop of claret - anything that rocks
Elvis and Scotty, days when I ain't spotty,
Sitting on the potty - curing smallpox

Reasons to be cheerful part 3
Reasons to be cheerful part 3
Reasons to be cheerful part 3
Reasons to be cheerful part 3

1 2 3

Reasons to be cheerful part 3

Health service glasses
Gigolos and brasses
round or skinny bottoms

Take your mum to paris
lighting up the chalice
wee willy harris

Bantu Stephen Biko, listening to Rico
Harpo, Groucho, Chico

Cheddar cheese and pickle, the Vincent motorsickle
Slap and tickle
Woody Allen, Dali, Dimitri and Pasquale
balabalabala and Volare

Something nice to study, phoning up a buddy
Being in my nuddy
Saying hokey-dokey, singalonga Smokey
Coming out of chokey

John Coltrane's soprano, Adi Celentano
Bonar Colleano

Reasons to be cheerful part 3
Reasons to be cheerful part 3
Reasons to be cheerful part 3
Reasons to be cheerful part 3

1 2 3

Yes yes
dear dear
perhaps next year
or maybe even never

in which case

Reasons to be cheerful part 3


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For me it has to be

Black Sabbath with

Finished with my woman 
'Cause she couldn't help me with my mind 
People think I'm insane 
Because I am frowning all the time 

All day long I think of things 
But nothing seems to satisfy 
Think I'll lose my mind 
If I don't find something to pacify 

Can you help me though you were my friend
Oh yeah! 

I need someone to show me 
The things in life that I can't find 
I can't see the things that make true happiness 
I must be blind 

Make a joke and I will sigh 
And you will laugh and I will cry 
Happiness I cannot feel 
And love to me is so unreal 

And so as you hear these words 
Telling you now of my state 
I tell you to enjoy life 
I wish I could but it's too late


Then I was lucky enough to meet our lass Liz xxx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For me it has to be

Black Sabbath with

Finished with my woman 
'Cause she couldn't help me with my mind 
People think I'm insane 
Because I am frowning all the time 

All day long I think of things 
But nothing seems to satisfy 
Think I'll lose my mind 
If I don't find something to pacify 

Can you help me though you were my friend
Oh yeah! 

I need someone to show me 
The things in life that I can't find 
I can't see the things that make true happiness 
I must be blind 

Make a joke and I will sigh 
And you will laugh and I will cry 
Happiness I cannot feel 
And love to me is so unreal 

And so as you hear these words 
Telling you now of my state 
I tell you to enjoy life 
I wish I could but it's too late


Then I was lucky enough to meet our lass Liz xxx

Kev.


----------



## nickoff

The way this country and our so called representatives are going this must be relevant-- :evil: 

Right! Now ha ha ha...

I am an antichrist
I am an anarchist
Don't know what I want
But I know how to get it
I wanna destroy the passerby

'Cause I wanna be Anarchy
No dogsbody

Anarchy for the UK
It's coming sometime and maybe
I give a wrong time stop a traffic line
Your future dream is a shopping scheme

'Cause I wanna be Anarchy
In the city

How many ways to get what you want
I use the best
I use the rest
I use the N.M.E
I use Anarchy

'Cause I wanna be Anarchy
It's the only way to be

Is this the M.P.L.A or
Is this the U.D.A or
Is this the I.R.A
I thought it was the UK
Or just another country
Another council tenancy

I wanna be Anarchy
And I wanna be Anarchy
(Oh what a name)

And I wanna be an anarchist
(I get pissed, destroy!)

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

When I posted the lyrics for Black Sabbath, I felt they were wrong, they are not the ones I googled, but they are the correct worms.

I thought it should be

*"Finished with my woman cause she wouldn't help me with my life"*

It's what I always have sung, how about you lot?

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Santa Baby ..... closely followed by Move Over Darling. 



Our Lizzie. 

( you have to question Kevs judgement lol)


----------



## ovalball

Home thoughts from abroad,written and performed by the late Clifford T. Ward has to be one of the greatest love songs ever written.If you're a bit of a romantic I dare you to listen to it and not be hooked.


----------



## Zuma

moblee said:


> Sorry Zuma not to my taste, but if we were all the same they say the world would be a boring place.
> 
> How about these classic lyrics
> "I saw the light on the night that I passed by her windows
> I saw the flickering shadows of love on her blind,she was my woman
> as she deceived me I watched & went out of my mind".......
> 
> Have you guessed what it is yet??


Yeah, good song, but I like the SAHB version!


----------



## moblee

:lol: Nice comeback Zuma :!: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## moblee

A oldie but a good'un :lol:


----------



## chasper

Hallelujah written by Leonard Cohen, but the version by Jeff Buckley.


----------



## bigbazza

I saw the light on her bike as she passed by the window :? 
Tom Jones


----------



## moblee

> I saw the light on her bike as she passed by the window :?
> Tom Jones


What are you on about Barry :?: :?: :twisted:


----------



## bigbazza

The old one's are the best Phil


----------



## bigbazza

That's what happens when you jump in without reading all the posts


----------



## moblee

> The old one's are the best Phil


So your wife tells me :!: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

How very dare you 8O


----------



## ramos

A very powerful song
Tom Jones and the right words.

I saw the light on the night that I passed by her window
I saw the flickering shadows of love on her blind
She was my woman
As she deceived me I watched and went out of my mind
My, my, my, delilah
Why, why, why, delilah
I could see that girl was no good for me
But I was lost like a slave that no man could free
At break of day when that man drove away, I was waiting
I cross the street to her house and she opened the door
She stood there laughing
I felt the knife in my hand and she laughed no more
My, my, my delilah
Why, why, why delilah
So before they come to break down the door
Forgive me delilah I just couldnt take any more

[insert trumpet solo here]

She stood there laughing
I felt the knife in my hand and she laughed no more
My, my, my, delilah
Why, why, why, delilah
So before they come to break down the door
Forgive me delilah I just couldnt take any more
Forgive me delilah I just couldnt take any more


----------



## pnewbery

*Marillion's Clutching at Straws*

The whole 'Clutching at Straws' album from Marillion has brilliant lyrics which I think should be studied in music appreciation and/or English lessons at school! But these are particularly descriptive:


Lyrics to That Time Of The Night (The Short Straw) :
At that time of the night
When streetlights throw crosses through window frames
Paranoia roams where the shadows reign
Oh, at that time of the night
At that time of the night
Your senses tangled in some new perfume
Criticism triggers of a loaded room
Oh, at that time of the night

So if you ask me
How do I feel inside
I could honestly tell you
We've been taken on a very long ride
And if my owners let me have some free time some day
With all good intention I would probably run away
Clutching the short straw

At that time of the night
When questions rally in an open mind
Summon all your answers with an ice cubes chime
At that time of the night

At that time of the night
Pretend you're off the hook with the telephone
Your confidence wounded in a free fire zone
Oh, at that time of the night

So if you ask me
Where do I go from here
My next destination even isn't really that clear
So if you join me and get on your knees and prey
I'll show you salvation
We'll take the alternative way
Clutching the short straw

If I had enough money I'd buy a round for that boy over there
A companion in my madness in the mirror the one with the silvery hair
And if some kind soul could please pick up my tab
And while they're at it if they could pick up my broken heart.


The album theme is alcohol addiction which goes some way to understanding them..


----------



## dannimac

I'm with Zuma - I can't resist a bit of Nick Drake although a different song. My all time favourite song is Northern Sky.

But for lyrics of dramatical wonderment, I don't believe it is possible to beat Mr. Stephen Patrick Morrissey. And what I consider to be one of the most romantic songs of all time.....






Yes I was indeed an angst ridden misunderstood teenager in the 80s!

D


----------



## ratporchrico

How about this one from Thea Gilmore the best singer/songwriter you've never heard of. From The List off her Harpo's Ghost album.
He was a clubland caller, he was younger than he felt 
Settled like a moth down in the east-end Neon belt 
Well he used to be a believer, ‘til the city got its grip 
Now if there’s any holiness left, Well he can’t remember it 

She was a high-rise butterfly, crashed in ‘92 
Into some veiled little suburb that they bulldozed through 
Where the little fat angels guard the harvest like they should 
Well its downtown now but it used to be the woods 
It used to be the woods 

And, oh its a lonely little town 
And oh, its a lonely little tune 
And if my name is on that list I guess I’ll see you soon 

First he heard her voice and then he saw her face 
She shone just like a crucifix, an instrument of grace 
And they got on like children, they got a hotel room 
They got a new religion, a needle and a spoon 

And they gave thanks to the heavens, but the devil held their hands 
And they walked that great divide between Disciples and partisans 
And the brown and the Bible, they were never quite enough 
But the life that grew inside her well that felt a bit like love 
felt a bit like love 

And, oh its a lonely little town 
And oh, its a lonely little tune 
And if my name is on that list I guess I’ll see you soon 
And if my name is on that list I guess I’ll see you soon 

The seasons are a metronome, the rhythm and the wild 
The winter took his heart away, the spring it took her child 
And the honeyed breath of summer is sweet and overgrown 
But its always autumn sings “its not too late To find your way back home” 
To find your way back home” 

And a bell sometimes reminds them, or the singing in the wind 
The striking of a match, the smell of Paraffin 
And some folks are drawn to the flames, and some just want to hide 
But the lonely are the prettiest of all, they burn from the inside 
They burn from the inside 
Yeah, the lonely are the prettiest of all, they burn from the inside


----------



## locovan

I love Right Here Waiting by Bryan Adams 


Oceans apart, day after day
And I slowly go insane
I hear your voice, on the line
But it doesn't stop the pain
If I see you next to never
How can we say forever

Chorus
Wherever you go, whatever you do
I will be right here waiting for you
Whatever it takes, or how my heart breaks
I will be right here waiting for you

I took for granted, all the times
That I thought we'd last somehow
I hear the laughter, I taste the tears
But I cant get near you now
Oh cant you see it baby
You got me going crazy

Chorus

I wonder how we can survive this romance
But in the end if I'm with you I'll take the chance

Oh cant you see it baby
You got me going crazy

Chorus

Waiting for you


----------



## hblewett

This song always rings true to me. Written by Amanda McBroom -less well known than the song 

Some say love, it is a river 
That drowns the tender reed 
Some say love, it is a razor 
That leaves your soul to bleed 

Some say love, it is a hunger 
An endless, aching need 
I say love, it is a flower 
And you, it's only seed 

It's the heart, afraid of breaking 
That never learns to dance 
It's the dream, afraid of waking 
That never takes the chance 

It's the one who won't be taken 
Who cannot seem to give 
And the soul afraid of dyin' 
That never learns to live 

When the night has been too lonely 
And the road has been too long 
And you think that love is only 
For the lucky and the strong 

Just remember, in the winter 
Far beneath the bitter snows 
Lie the seed, that with the sun's love 
In the spring, becomes the rose


----------



## mgb

I like Sheb Woolley's 'Flying Purple Eater'
One eyed, pigeon toed (who wears short shorts?)
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## MalanCris

How about:

On a morning from a Paul Cant movie
in a country where they turn back time
you go strolling through the crowd like Peter Lorre contemplating a crime
She comes out of the sun in a silk dress running like a water colour in the rain
Don't bother asking for explanations she'll just tell you that she came
In the year of the cat

(Year of the Cat - Al Stewart)


----------



## bigfoot

Major Lance
"mm,mm,mm,mm mm mm
mm,mmmmmm,mm" etc
Unforgettable!!


----------



## bigfoot

Do you realise that when we are old and decrepit sitting in the day centre or lounge in the home,the piano player will still only be able to play 'It's a long way to Tipperary'! :wink:


----------



## moblee

Its been a while since this one I think its quite a cutie :lol:


----------



## Zuma

dannimac said:


> I'm with Zuma - I can't resist a bit of Nick Drake although a different song. My all time favourite song is Northern Sky.
> 
> But for lyrics of dramatical wonderment, I don't believe it is possible to beat Mr. Stephen Patrick Morrissey. And what I consider to be one of the most romantic songs of all time.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was indeed an angst ridden misunderstood teenager in the 80s!
> 
> D


Yes, excellent!!

Saw Mr M at Liverpool Empire last night: Awesome!!!


----------



## moblee

UB40


----------



## patnles

From a distance






one of our favourites sung by one of our favourite performers


----------



## bigfoot

Simon Nicol of Fairport Convention does a pretty good version as well


----------



## yozz

Funny you should mention Fairport Convention. I was just listening to some Fairport. Maybe not the greatest lyrics but a good story anyway:

Matty Groves

A holiday, a holiday, and the first one of the year
Lord Donald's wife came into the church, the gospel for to hear
And when the meeting it was done, she cast her eyes about
And there she saw little Matty Groves, walking in the crowd
"Come home with me, little Matty Groves, come home with me tonight
Come home with me, little Matty Groves, and sleep with me till light"
"Oh, I can't come home, I won't come home and sleep with you tonight
By the rings on your fingers I can tell you are my master's wife"
"But if I am Lord Donald's wife, Lord Donald's not at home
He is out in the far cornfields bringing the yearlings home"

And a servant who was standing by and hearing what was said
He swore Lord Donald he would know before the sun would set
And in his hurry to carry the news, he bent his breast and ran
And when he came to the broad millstream, he took off his shoes and he swam

Little Matty Groves, he lay down and took a little sleep
When he awoke, Lord Donald was standing at his feet
Saying "How do you like my feather bed and how do you like my sheets
How do you like my lady who lies in your arms asleep?"
"Oh, well I like your feather bed and well I like your sheets
But better I like your lady gay who lies in my arms asleep"
"Well, get up, get up," Lord Donald cried, "get up as quick as you can
It'll never be said in fair England that I slew a naked man"
"Oh, I can't get up, I won't get up, I can't get up for my life
For you have two long beaten swords and I not a pocket knife"
"Well it's true I have two beaten swords and they cost me deep in the purse
But you will have the better of them and I will have the worse
And you will strike the very first blow and strike it like a man
I will strike the very next blow and I'll kill you if I can"

So Matty struck the very first blow and he hurt Lord Donald sore
Lord Donald struck the very next blow and Matty struck no more
And then Lord Donald took his wife and he sat her on his knee
Saying "Who do you like the best of us, Matty Groves or me?"
And then up spoke his own dear wife, never heard to speak so free
"I'd rather a kiss from dead Matty's lips than you or your finery"

Lord Donald he jumped up and loudly he did bawl
He struck his wife right through the heart and pinned her against the wall
"A grave, a grave," Lord Donald cried, "to put these lovers in
But bury my lady at the top for she was of noble kin


----------



## lifestyle

You can all sing along to this one.

Good night campers,see you in the morning.

Bring back some memories when i was working on the holiday camps.


----------



## GerryD

Got to be Napoleon 14th and "They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha Ha"


----------



## TR5

My most memorable is a Gilbert O'Sullivan song, "Permissive Twit"

Oh, heaven help our Linda,
she's really done it now,
what's more it's all so obvious,
I mean her stomach's sticking out.

If Father tells me Mother,
she'll have a bloomin' fit,
and it's all because of,
our own dear permissive twit.


I won't tell my other's half's name (you can guess), or the physical condition she was in at the time this song was released (you can guess this too), but it certainly hit home! Then we got married!


----------



## TR5

bigfoot said:


> Do you realise that when we are old and decrepit sitting in the day centre or lounge in the home,the piano player will still only be able to play 'It's a long way to Tipperary'! :wink:


Except by then, it will be:-

It's a long way to tickle Mary,
it's a long way to go,
it's a long way to tickle Mary,
in the nicest place I know..........


----------



## Kelcat

seems apt (ne 2 & always makes me wistfull;

With the money from her accident
She bought herself a mobile home
So at least she could get some enjoyment
Out of being alone
No one could say that she was left up on the shelf
It's you and me against the World kid she mumbled to herself

CHORUS:
When the world falls apart some things stay in place
Levi Stubbs' tears run down his face

She ran away from home on her mother's best coat
She was married before she was even entitled to vote
And her husband was one of those blokes
The sort that only laughs at his own jokes
The sort a war takes away
And when there wasn't a war he left anyway

Norman Whitfield and Barratt Strong
Are here to make everything right that's wrong
Holland and Holland and Lamont Dozier too
Are here to make it all okay with you

One dark night he came home from the sea
And put a hole in her body where no hole should be
It hurt her more to see him walking out the door
And though they stitched her back together they left her heart in pieces on the floor

When the world falls apart some things stay in place
She takes off the Four Tops tape and puts it back in its case
When the world falls apart some things stay in place
Levi Stubbs' tears... 

Billy Bragg


----------



## yozz

Certainly not great lyrics, but hey it was what I was listening to:

You have never been there
Till you've heard the fat girl sing
Then nothing else matters
Everything just pales with in

Hanging round the corners
Shouting at the top of your voice
Sing you little ****ers
Sing like you got no choice

I believe it's true
We are everywhere
And I feel the wind
And it feels so high

There really is no purpose
Definitely is no need
To go running round the houses
Like a racehorse on speed

I believe again
We are everything
And I feel the wind
And it gets so high

Come on
Baby let's go
Oo come on
Baby let's go

You say where to
I say I don't know
I just need to run
And you need it too
And I catch your eye
And I feel the wind
And it feels so high

We're planting up the acorns
Wondering to where they'll lead
We're planting up the acorns
Wondering to where they'll seed

Come on
Baby let's go
Yeah come on
Baby let's go

You say where to
I say I don't know 

8)


----------



## moblee

What a voice..


----------



## FDB

Gordon Brown's favourite

Let me tell you how it will be
There's one for you 19 for me
'Cos I'm the taxman !
Yeah I'm the Taxman !


Taxman sung by George Harrison on the Beatles song of the same name


----------



## yozz

She came from Greece, she had a thirst for knowledge
She studied sculpture at Saint Martin's College
That's where I caught her eye
She told me that her Dad was loaded
I said "In that case I'll have rum and coca-cola
She said "fine"
And then in 30 seconds time she said
"I want to live like common people
I want to do whatever common people do
I want to sleep with common people
I want to sleep with common people like you"
Well what else could I do?
I said "I'll see what I can do"
I took her to a supermarket
I don't know why
but I had to start it somewhere
so it started there
I said "pretend you've got no money"
but she just laughed
and said "oh you're so funny"
I said "Yeah
Well I can't see anyone else smiling in here
Are you sure
you want to live like common people
you want to see whatever common people see
you want to sleep with common people
you want to sleep with common people like me?"
But she didn't understand
she just smiled and held my hand
Rent a flat above a shop
Cut your hair and get a job
Smoke some **** and play some pool
Pretend you never went to school
But still you'll never get it right
'cos when you're laid in bed at night
watching roaches climb the wall
if you called your dad he could stop it all
yeah
You'll never live like common people
You'll never do whatever common people do
You'll never fail like common people
You'll never watch your life slide out of view
and then dance and drink and screw
because there's nothing else to do
Sing along with the common people
Sing along and it might just get you through
Laugh along with the common people
Laugh along although they're laughing at you
and the stupid things that you do
because you think that poor is cool
Like a dog lying in a corner
they will bite you and never warn you
Look out
they'll tear your insides out
'cos everybody hates a tourist
especially one who thinks
it's all such a laugh
yeah and the chip stain's grease
will come out in the bath
You will never understand
how it feels to live your life
with no meaning or control
and with nowhere left to go
You are amazed that they exist
and they burn so bright
whilst you can only wonder why
Rent a flat above a shop
Cut your hair and get a job
Smoke some **** and play some pool
Pretend you never went to school
But still you'll never get it right
'cause when you're laid in bed at night
watching roaches climb the wall
if you called your dad he could stop it all
yeah
You'll never live like common people
You'll never do whatever common people do
You'll never fail like common people
You'll never watch your life slide out of view
and then dance and drink and screw
'because there's nothing else to do
I want to live with common people like you.....


----------



## moblee

8O Blimey yozz you better have a lie down after all that :!:


----------



## foll-de-roll

I am a Scottish MP,
from the City grey and dark,
and when I go South, I shut my mouth,
in case the send me back.

Chorus

Oh we're off to London in the Morn ,in the Morn,
In Westminster we will be, and I'll leave behind my Brains and Mind,
and I'll work for my MBE.


Chorus

Oh Scotland dearest Scotland,
in me you've given your Trust,
and if I make the grade, 
to the Board of Trade,
just guess who I'll, Trade first.

Chorus

Now some folk work for the Labour,
and some for the Tory Class,
but ME I work, for ME ma self,
and the rest can kiss ma KILT

Chorus

Sung to the tune Dublin in the Morn.

Thought this would be more poignant in the present Political Climate!!!!


----------



## moblee

I had to do it :!:

R.I.P Micheal


----------



## hogan

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
> 
> So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
> blue skies from pain.
> Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
> A smile from a veil?
> Do you think you can tell?
> And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts?
> Hot ashes for trees?
> Hot air for a cool breeze?
> Cold comfort for change?
> And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
> How I wish, how I wish you were here.
> We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
> Running over the same old ground.
> What have you found? The same old fears.
> Wish you were here.


The best , as seen on my home page


----------



## 1943

I'm not into folk music by any stretch of the imagination but the words to *The Greenfields of France *(performed by just about everyone) really get to me, make very sad and very angry all at the same time.


----------



## LazyRover

Supertramp

"Goodbye Stranger"

_
Now some they do and some they don't
And some you just can't tell
And some they will and some they won't
With some it's just as well.
_

I wish I'd heeded this advice a little more.


----------



## moblee

:wink:


----------



## locovan




----------



## TheBoombas

The lyrics to Lilly allens latest song "It's not Fair" are quite good.


----------



## shackman

Cynical, sarky, yet amusing:-

Everybody knows that you love me baby,
Everybody knows that you've been true.
Everybody knows that you've been faithful - 
- give or take a night or two!

And everybody knows you've been discrete,
But there were so many people you just had to meet - 
- without your clothes!
And Everbody Knows.


----------



## rayrecrok

Ahh !.
I remember the old ones.

Don't throw briquetes at me. or
It went all over my bed settee.


They don't write them like that anymore 8O


----------



## yozz

They're selling postcards of the hanging
They're painting the passports brown
The beauty parlor is filled with sailors
The circus is in town
Here comes the blind commissioner
They've got him in a trance
One hand is tied to the tight-rope walker
The other is in his pants
And the riot squad they're restless
They need somewhere to go
As Lady and I look out tonight
From Desolation Row

Cinderella, she seems so easy
"It takes one to know one," she smiles
And puts her hands in her back pockets
Bette Davis style
And in comes Romeo, he's moaning
"You Belong to Me I Believe"
And someone says," You're in the wrong place, my friend
You better leave"
And the only sound that's left
After the ambulances go
Is Cinderella sweeping up
On Desolation Row

Now the moon is almost hidden
The stars are beginning to hide
The fortunetelling lady
Has even taken all her things inside
All except for Cain and Abel
And the hunchback of Notre Dame
Everybody is making love
Or else expecting rain
And the Good Samaritan, he's dressing
He's getting ready for the show
He's going to the carnival tonight
On Desolation Row

Now Ophelia, she's 'neath the window
For her I feel so afraid
On her twenty-second birthday
She already is an old maid

To her, death is quite romantic
She wears an iron vest
Her profession's her religion
Her sin is her lifelessness
And though her eyes are fixed upon
Noah's great rainbow
She spends her time peeking
Into Desolation Row

Einstein, disguised as Robin Hood
With his memories in a trunk
Passed this way an hour ago
With his friend, a jealous monk
He looked so immaculately frightful
As he bummed a cigarette
Then he went off sniffing drainpipes
And reciting the alphabet
Now you would not think to look at him
But he was famous long ago
For playing the electric violin
On Desolation Row

Dr. Filth, he keeps his world
Inside of a leather cup
But all his sexless patients
They're trying to blow it up
Now his nurse, some local loser
She's in charge of the cyanide hole
And she also keeps the cards that read
"Have Mercy on His Soul"
They all play on penny whistles
You can hear them blow
If you lean your head out far enough
From Desolation Row

Across the street they've nailed the curtains
They're getting ready for the feast
The Phantom of the Opera
A perfect image of a priest
They're spoonfeeding Casanova
To get him to feel more assured
Then they'll kill him with self-confidence
After poisoning him with words

And the Phantom's shouting to skinny girls
"Get Outa Here If You Don't Know
Casanova is just being punished for going
To Desolation Row"

Now at midnight all the agents
And the superhuman crew
Come out and round up everyone
That knows more than they do
Then they bring them to the factory
Where the heart-attack machine
Is strapped across their shoulders
And then the kerosene
Is brought down from the castles
By insurance men who go
Check to see that nobody is escaping
To Desolation Row

Praise be to Nero's Neptune
The Titanic sails at dawn
And everybody's shouting
"Which Side Are You On?"
And Ezra Pound and T. S. Eliot
Fighting in the captain's tower
While calypso singers laugh at them
And fishermen hold flowers
Between the windows of the sea
Where lovely mermaids flow
And nobody has to think too much
About Desolation Row

Yes, I received your letter yesterday
(About the time the door knob broke)
When you asked how I was doing
Was that some kind of joke?
All these people that you mention
Yes, I know them, they're quite lame
I had to rearrange their faces
And give them all another name
Right now I can't read too good
Don't send me no more letters no
Not unless you mail them
From Desolation Row


----------



## bob44

Dire Straits.

These thought-provoking* lyrics reflect upon Comradeship (especially poignant and relevant throughout the current operations of our Armed Forces.)

They float along all through a beautifully slow, haunting and soulful melody:


"Brothers in Arms"

These mist covered mountains
Are a home now for me
But my home is the lowlands
And always will be
Some day you’ll return to
Your valleys and your farms
And you’ll no longer burn
To be brothers in arms

Through these fields of destruction
Baptisms of fire
I’ve watched all your suffering
As the battles raged higher
And though they did hurt me so bad
In the fear and alarm
You did not desert me
My brothers in arms

There’s so many different worlds
So many differents suns
And we have just one world
But we live in different ones

Now the suns gone to hell
And the moons riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die
But its written in the starlight
And every line on your palm

We’re fools to make war
On our brothers in arms



*We are led into assuming/believing that it is about same-side Comradeship.

However an intriguing and thought-provoking ambiguity is introduced, joltingly, at the final two lines:
“Were fools to make war
On our brothers in arms”


Could we also consider those fighting on the opposite side as OUR comrades?

Alternatively, these final Brothers in Arms could be interpreted as same-side Comrades but of a different stamp: 
i.e. Commissioned Officers vs. non-Commissioned Ranks who fought wars together but after their common battles may revert foolishly to prejudiced class or political conflicts.


Such is the power of the Dire Straits poetry, here and in some other of their works ….

Bob L


----------



## riverboat2001

Paradise by the Dashboard Lights

Meatloaf......


----------



## moblee

Another good 'un


----------



## Hezbez

'Never trust a woman drinkin' whiskey that lights her own cigarette' :lol: 

(Toby Keith - Pick em up and lay em down)


----------



## moblee

Another good one,Never judge a book by the cover :lol:


----------



## Brownfools

Hi all,

The first time that we toured the west of Ireland ( and stopped every five minutes to take photos) the opening lines of a song by Chris de Burgh kept running through my mind.

Nothing can compare with the Connemara coast,
Gazing out in silence with the one you love the most,
The beauty of this place and the echoes deep inside,
Make me think we're only just a moment in time....

Stunning coastline...accurate lyrics!


----------



## moblee

A woman spurned,me thinks Bless her :!:


----------



## moblee

Another one, NOT greatest lyrics,but cachy :roll: & takes me back


----------



## Hezbez

The amazing Billie Holiday, with a rare performance of a very poignant song;


----------



## quartet

*how about?*

"I don't belong here," said old Tessa out loud.
"Easy, love, there's the Safe Way Home."
- and, thankful for her Fine Fair discount, Tess Co-operates

Still alone in o-hell-o
- see the deadly nightshade grow

or
Echoes of the Broadway Everglades,
With her mythical madonnas still walking in their shades:
Lenny Bruce, declares a truce and plays his other hand.
Marshall McLuhan, casual viewin, head buried in the sand.
Sirens on the rooftops wailing, but theres no ship sailing.
Groucho, with his movies trailing, stands alone with his punchline failing.
Klu Klux Klan serve hot soul food and the band plays In the Mood
The cheerleader waves her cyanide wand,
Theres a smell of peach blossom and bitter almonde.
Caryl Chessman sniffs the air and leads the parade, he know in a scent,
You can bottle all you made.
Theres Howard Hughes in blue suede shoes,
Smiling at the majorettes smoking Winston Cigarettes.
And as the song and dance begins,
The children play at home with needles; needles and pins.

or
The path is clear
Though no eyes can see
The course laid down long before.
And so with gods and men
The sheep remain inside their pen,
Though many times they've seen the way to leave.

He rides majestic
Past homes of men
Who care not or gaze with joy,
To see reflected there
The trees, the sky, the lily fair,
The scene of death is lying just below.

The mountain cuts off the town from view,
Like a cancer growth is removed by skill.
Let it be revealed.
A waterfall, his madrigal.
An inland sea, his symphony.

Undinal songs
Urge the sailors on
Till lured by the sirens' cry.

Now as the river dissolves in sea,
So Neptune has claimed another soul.
And so with gods and men
The sheep remain inside their pen,
Until the Shepherd leads his flock away.

The sands of time were eroded by
The river of constant change,

see the link?


----------



## drcotts

"and then one day you find 10 years have gone behind you"
no one told you when to run - you missed the starting gun"

This is like saying dont wait for someone to give you the OK to do something else you will miss your chance

Its so true in my life I can tell you.

Oh and its from Pink Flloyds Album Dark side of the moon"


Another classis lyric in this album is
"Forward he cried from the rear and the front rank died"
The general sat and the lines on the map moved from side to side"

Reminds me on me dear old grandad who copped it in WW1

Phill


----------



## moblee

:wink: 



 xxx


----------



## mark_2cv

Oh,I said "I'm so happy I could die", she said "drop dead" and left with another guy....

(The Angels Wanna Wear My) Red Shoes - Elvis Costello


----------



## DeeGee7

*Peggy Lee - Fever*

Peggy Lee - Fever

Never know how much I love you 
Never know how much I care 
When you put your arms around me 
I get a fever that's so hard to bear 
You give me fever 
When you kiss me 
Fever when you hold me tight 
Fever 
In the morning 
Fever all through the night
Sun lights up the daytime
Moon lights up the night
I light up when you call my name
And you know I'm gonna treat you right

You give me fever 
When you kiss me 
Fever when you hold me tight 
Fever 
In the morning 
Fever all through the night

Everybody's got the fever
That is something you all know 
Fever isn't such a new thing 
Fever started long ago

Romeo loved Juliet
Juliet she felt the same 
When he put his arms around her,
He said Julie, baby, you're my flame.
Thou givest fever
When we kisseth
Fever with thy flaming youth
Fever, I'm a fire
Fever, yay, I burn forsooth

Captain Smith and Pocahontas 
Had a very mad affair 
When her daddy tried to kill him, 
She said daddy, no, don't you dare 
He gives me fever, 
With his kisses, fever when he holds me tight 
Fever I'm his Mrs. 
Daddy, won' t you treat him right

Now you've listened to my story, 
Here's the point that I have made 
Chicks were born to give you fever 
Be it farenheit or centigrade 
They give you fever 
When you kiss them
Fever if you live, you learn 
Fever, till you sizzle 
What a lovely way to burn
What a lovely way to burn
What a lovely way to burn
What a lovely way to burn.
What a lovely way to burn."


----------



## b2tus

Into my arms by Nick Cave....one of the most beautiful songs ever written.






Our son sang this to his new bride at their wedding. Who said that romance was dead!!


----------



## apxc15

For Those that Trespass against us


Tell me my life is about to begin
Tell me that I am a hero,
Promise me all of your violent dreams
Light up your body with anger.
Now, in this ugly world
it is time to destroy all this evil.
Now, when I give the word
get ready to fight for your freedom
Now -

Stand up and fight, for you know we are right
We must strike at the lies
That have spread like disease through our minds.
Soon we'll have power, every soldier will rest
And we'll spread out our kindness
To all who our love now deserve.
Some of you are going to die -
Martyrs of course to the freedom that I shall provide.

I'll give you the names of those you must kill,
All must die with their children.
Carry their heads to the palace of old,
Hang them high, let the blood flow.
Now, in this ugly world
break all the chains around us,
Now, the crusade has begun
give us a land fit for heroes,
Now -

Stand up and fight, for you know we are right
We must strike at the lies
That have spread like disease through our minds.
Soon we'll have power, every soldier will rest
And we'll spread out our kindness
To all who our love now deserve.
Some of you are going to die -
Martyrs of course to the freedom that I shall provide.

Genesis Circa 1967


----------



## moblee

Listen to this,..this morning took me back to my youth 

Down in the tube station at midnight: The Jam 8)


----------



## Carper

moblee said:


> Listen to this,..this morning took me back to my youth
> 
> Down in the tube station at midnight: The Jam 8)


I've got this and most of the other Jam tracks on my iPhone. Its one of the songs which seems as relevant today as it did all those years ago

Doug


----------



## moblee

Here's a love song for people in love.......or perhaps not.



"You abandoned me love don't live here anymore
Just a vacancy,love don't live here anymore

When you lived inside of me there was nothing I could
conceive that you wouldn't do for me
Trouble seemed so far away you changed that right away baby.

You abandoned me love don't live hear anymore,just a vacancy......................"


Rose royce


----------



## gj1023

Greatest song of all time. Bat out of hell, written by the greatest songwriter of all time Jim Steinman


The sirens are screaming and the fires are howling
Way down in the valley tonight
There's a man in the shadows with a gun in his eye
And a blade shining oh so bright
There's evil in the air and there's thunder in the sky
And a killer's on the bloodshot streets
Oh and down in the tunnel where the deadly are rising
Oh I swear I saw a young boy
Down in the gutter
He was starting to foam in the heat

Oh Baby, you're the only thing in this whole world 
That's pure and good and right
And wherever you are and wherever you go
There's always gonna be some light
But I gotta get out
I gotta break it out now
Before the final crack of dawn
So we gotta make the most of our one night together
When it's over you know
We'll both be so alone

Like a bat out of hell
I'll be gone when the morning comes
When the night is over
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone gone gone
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes
But when the day is done
And the sun goes down
And moonlight's shining through
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven
I'll come crawling on back to you

I'm gonna hit the highway like a battering ram
On a silver black phantom bike
When the metal is hot and the engine is hungry
And we're all about to see the light
Nothing ever grows in this rotting old hole
Everything is stunted and lost
And nothing really rocks
And nothing really rolls
And nothing's ever worth the cost

And I know that I'm damned if I never get out
And maybe I'm damned if I do
But with every other beat I got left in my heart
You know I'd rather be damned with you
Well, If I gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
Dancing through the night with you
If I gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
Gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
Gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
Dancing through the night
Dancing through the night
Dancing through the night with you

Oh Baby, you're the only thing in this whole world
That's pure and good and right
And wherever you are and wherever you go 
There's always gonna be some light 
But I gotta get out 
I gotta break it out now 
Before the final crack of dawn 
So we gotta make the most of our one night together 
When it's over you know 
We'll both be so alone

Like a bat out of hell 
I'll be gone when the morning comes 
When the night is over 
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone gone gone 
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes 
But when the day is done 
And the sun goes down 
And moonlight's shining through 
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven 
I'll come crawling on back to you 
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven 
I'll come crawling on back to you

I can see myself tearing up the road 
Faster than any other boy has ever gone 
And my skin is raw but my soul is ripe 
And no one's gonna stop me now 
I gotta make my escape 
But I can't stop thinking of you 
And I never see the sudden curve until it's way too late 
And I never see the sudden curve till it's way too late

Then I'm dying at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun
Torn and twisted at the foot of a burning' bike 
And I think somebody somewhere must be tolling a bell 
And the last thing I see is my heart 
Still beating 
Oh breaking out of my body 
And flying away 
Like a bat out of hell 
Then I'm dying at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun 
Torn and twisted at the foot of a burning bike 
And I think somebody somewhere must be tolling a bell 
And the last thing I see is my heart
Still beating 
Still beating 
Oh breaking out of my body and flying away 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell
Like a bat out of hell


----------



## teemyob

*Lyrics*

I was stood in the Hagen Dazs Que with my Grandson in Port Grimaud (France) last week and the Lady Behind the Counter had Radio Vitamine playing very loud.

She was banging this tune out!

TM


----------



## Jede

To all bikers on here


----------



## moblee

One of my Favourite Hymns (Emotional Lyrics)


----------



## TDG

Rapide561 said:


> Rekindled by the Barclaycard advert, I think the Bellamy Brothers, "Let your love flow" has some great lyrics. ....Russell


I would go with that too but a close second for me is *Two Ten, Six Eighteen* by the Kingston Trio.
I think it was originally a Jimmie Rogers song but I prefer their version.
It comes from the early '60s but I'm really quite surprised that someone hasn't picked it as an Afgan/ Iraq war protest song as it has some very poignant lyrics...

*Fought that war across the sea. Almost died to keep us free. Doesn't anybody know my name?
Now I'm home and no one cares. Seems that trouble's are only theirs. Doesn't anybody know my name?*


----------



## bigbazza

Jede said:


> To all bikers on here


That was the first bike I ever rode


----------



## moblee

Not the best Lyrics,but Festive - The Darkness.


----------



## moblee

As I'm the only one playing,here's another one


----------



## joedenise

Preferred the original recording of "Baby Come Back", by Eddie Grant not the re-release and Moblee can you remember the B side of "They're coming to take me away, ha ha!" It's very hard and even harder to write.

Joe


----------



## moblee

No, sorry Joe


----------



## joedenise

Moblee

it was the same song backwards

joe


----------



## moblee

Here's another youtube selection


----------



## rangitira

I looked in the Sky 
and an Elephants eye
was looking at me
from a bubblegum tree
and all that Iknew 
was the hole in my shoe
was letting in water water

Classic Sixties!


----------



## rugbyken

god knows what they were on when they wrote this but fa-a-ab


Day after day,
Alone on a hill,
The man with the foolish grin is keeping perfectly still
But nobody wants to know him,
They can see that he's just a fool,
And he never gives an answer,

But the fool on the hill,
Sees the sun going down,
And the eyes in his head,
See the world spinning 'round.

Well on the way,
Head in a cloud,
The man of a thousand voices talking perfectly loud
But nobody ever hears him,
or the sound he appears to make,
and he never seems to notice,

But the fool on the hill,
Sees the sun going down,
And the eyes in his head,
See the world spinning 'round.

And nobody seems to like him,
they can tell what he wants to do,
and he never shows his feelings,

But the fool on the hill,
Sees the sun going down,
And the eyes in his head,
See the world spinning 'round.

Ooh, ooh,
Round and round and round.

And he never listens to them,
He knows that they're the fools
They don't like him,

The fool on the hill
Sees the sun going down,
And the eyes in his head,
See the world spinning 'round.


----------



## moblee

It's *Madness* :!:


----------



## lesanne

Best lyrics ever to Running Water, by I. P.Freely.


----------



## moblee

lesanne said:


> Best lyrics ever to Running Water, by I. P.Freely.


 8O 8O Yes a Classic :!:


----------



## BillCreer

Never understood how Ken Dod got away with this:-

A penis, a penis, the greatest gift that I posses
I thank the Lord I've been blessed 
With more than my share of a penis


Still hear it today


----------



## moblee

How about the periodic table song :lol:

The Elements Lyrics
Artist:Tom Lehrer

Now, if I may digress momentarily from the main stream of this evenings symposium, I'd like to sing a song which is completely pointless but is something which I picked up during my career as a scientist. This may prove useful to some of you some day perhaps, in a somewhat bizarre set of circumstances. It's simply the names of the chemical elements set to a possibly recognizable tune.

There's antimony, arsenic, aluminum, selenium,
And hydrogen and oxygen and nitrogen and rhenium,
And nickel, neodymium, neptunium, germanium,
And iron, americium, ruthenium, uranium,
Europium, zirconium, lutetium, vanadium,
And lanthanum and osmium and astatine and radium,
And gold and protactinium and indium and gallium,
<gasp>
And iodine and thorium and thulium and thallium.

There's yttrium, ytterbium, actinium, rubidium,
And boron, gadolinium, niobium, iridium,
And strontium and silicon and silver and samarium,
And bismuth, bromine, lithium, beryllium, and barium.

Isn't that interesting?
I knew you would.
I hope you're all taking notes, because there's going to be a short quiz next period.

There's holmium and helium and hafnium and erbium,
And phosphorus and francium and fluorine and terbium,
And manganese and mercury, molybdenum, magnesium,
Dysprosium and scandium and cerium and caesium.
And lead, praseodymium, and platinum, plutonium,
Palladium, promethium, potassium, polonium,
And tantalum, technetium, titanium, tellurium,
<gasp>
And cadmium and calcium and chromium and curium.

There's sulfur, californium, and fermium, berkelium,
And also mendelevium, einsteinium, nobelium,
And argon, krypton, neon, radon, xenon, zinc, and rhodium,
And chlorine, carbon, cobalt, copper, tungsten, tin, and sodium.

These are the only ones of which the news has come to Harvard,
And there may be many others, but they haven't been discovered. 
Now, may I have the next slide please?
Got carried away there.


----------



## aldra

brilliant,
and Ive never hearg of most of them


----------



## moblee

It's this one,sandra


----------



## Penquin

Well unless you are medically trained the lyrics to the following song are totally impossible;






they are two (now) GP's (I believe) who produced this (and lots of others) in 2004, they were performed at the Edinburgh fringe.....

the lyrics?

_There's Aspirin, Adrenaline & also Aminophylline,

Amphetamine, Adenosine, Augmentin & Rifampicin,

Amoxicillin, Penicillin, Heparin & Warfarin

& Oestrogen, Progestagen & Canesten & Chloroquine

There's Bendroflumethiazide & also Cyclophosphamide

& Metoclopramide, Acetazolomide Tropicamide,

Loperamide, Amiloride & Cyclizine & Frusemide

& if you're up the duff then you had best avoid Thalidomide.

There's Lithium, Fluoxetine & also Amitriptyline,

Paroxetine, Digoxin, GTN & Azathioprine,

Miconazole, Atenolol & also Chloramphenicol

& if you want to overdose there's always Paracetamol.

There's Night Nurse & Phenytoin, Zirtek & Diazepam,

& Lithium, Temazepam, Midazolam, Clonazepam,

Testosterone, Aldosterone & Valium & Insulin,

& Lignocaine & Piriton & Ventolin & Ritalin

There's Cefuroxime, Cefotaxime, Cefalexin, Cephedrine,

& Metronidazole & Ketoconazole, Trimethoprim,

Erythromycin, Gentamycin, Macrolides, Nifedipine

& Actifed & Sudafed & Calpol with no sugar in.

There's Phenelzine & Hyoscine, Ranitidine, Cimetidine,

Potassium & Calcium & ev'ry kind of Vitamin,

& Pethedine & Methadone & Speed, Cocaine & Heroin,

& Cannabis & Prozac, Morphine, Alcohol & Nicotine.

You must remember all these drugs

The names of which you've learnt from me

Or **** 'em all & get a job in Orthopaedic Surgery._

I wonder how many you have heard of ??????

Now you know how come Doctors know so many long words....... :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol:

(with aplogies for having to delete one word.......

if you want more Google *"Amatuer Transplants"*

but not if you don't want to be shocked........  )


----------



## aldra

I remember all of those from my medical days

If I had a replay button, might just go for orthopaedics

Aldra


----------



## moblee

Another 70's classic from 10cc.


----------



## coppo

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
> 
> So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
> blue skies from pain.
> Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
> A smile from a veil?
> Do you think you can tell?
> And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts?
> Hot ashes for trees?
> Hot air for a cool breeze?
> Cold comfort for change?
> And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
> How I wish, how I wish you were here.
> We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
> Running over the same old ground.
> What have you found? The same old fears.
> Wish you were here.


Mine too.

Paul.


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

Aaaah :love10: xx


----------



## carprus

Credence clearwater revival, have you ever seen the rain , just awesome


----------



## Sprinta

"they're coming to take me away ha ha hee hee"

I had to have a relisten (is there such a word ?) to Napoleon XIV

so can you if you have a mind to him ha ha hee hee


----------



## peejay

Volume up...

Natalie Umbruglia lyrics for the hard of Hearing

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I always liked 


Finished with my woman 'cause she couldn't help me with my mind 
People think I'm insane because I am frowning all the time 
All day long I think of things but nothing seems to satisfy 
Think I'll lose my mind if I don't find something to pacify 
Can you help me occupy my brain? 
Oh yeah 
I need someone to show me the things in life that I can't find 
I can't see the things that make true happiness, I must be blind 
Make a joke and I will sigh and you will laugh and I will cry 
Happiness I cannot feel and love to me is so unreal 
And so as you hear these words telling you now of my state 
I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could but it's too late.


----------



## moblee

:?: :?:


----------



## patman

"Travelling in style" from the Kiki Dee album "Loving and Free".
"Mythical Kings and Iguanas" by Dory Previn.
"Like a Rock" by Bob Segar and the Silver Bullet Band.
Classics all.
Oh, and anything off Emmylou Harris's album "Luxury Liner".

Patman


----------



## rocky1968

best song lyrics------ITS WAS NOON ON THE 6TH JUNE AND A KENWORTH PULLING LOGS CAB OVER WITH A REEFER ON AND A JIMMY HAULING HOGS............


----------



## 747

The Sun has got his hat on ... Hip Hip Hip Hooray.


----------



## moblee




----------



## TDG

For those that haven't discovered it, internet radio is a good source of music with great lyrics
My current favourite station is *radiobop60s.rad.io*


----------



## brockley

Morrissay lyrics do it for me.

From a Smiths track 'Stop me if you think you've heard this one before' - the album 'Strangeways here we come'.

"I was delayed, I was way-laid, an emergency stop I smelt the last ten seconds of life, I crashed down on the crossbar and the pain was enough to make a shy, bald buddhist reflect and plan a mass-murder who said I'd lied because I never, who said I'd lied because I never"


----------



## erneboy

10cc, Oh Effendi.

Here's the deal
Ooh, now you've got a Howitzer all of your own
Ooh, and a Panzer division to chauffeur you home
Gun running is fun
But hang on, friends, hang on friends
Allah be praised, there's a whole new craze
We're gonna shoot up the foreign legion
And it's up with the sheik
And down with the frog
We're gonna liberate the region!
Oh Effendi, we're gonna bury your head in the sand
Oh Effendi, you better get off my doggone land
Hey, Prince of the moonbeams
Son of the Sun,
Light of a thousand stars
Your gorillas are urban
And there's bourbon on your turban
And the sun shines out of your ass
Oh Effendi, I'm gonna grovel in your wake
Oh Effendi, it's all been a big mistake
You're gonna cut out my liver
If I don't deliver
Things are getting out of hand
I'm going to ride off into the sunset and
Make a deal with the promised land


----------



## Phil42

Great thread!

Like others, I find it impossible to pick just one. Also, it's hard to separate lyrics and tune - in a great song, they complement each other.
_One_ of my favourites then:

ACROSS THE BORDERLINE

(Ry Cooder/John Hiatt/James Dickinson)

There's a place where I've been told 
Every street is paved with gold 
And it's just across the borderline 
And when it's time to take your turn 
Here's one lesson that you must learn 
You could lose more than you'll ever hope to find

When you reach the broken promised land 
And every dream slips through your hands 
Then you'll know that it's too late to change your mind 
'Cause you've paid the price to come so far 
Just to wind up where you are 
And you're still just across the borderline 
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/r/ry+cooder/across+the+borderline_20120138.html ] 
Up and down the Rio Grande 
A thousand footprints in the sand 
Reveal a secret no one can define 
The river flows on like a breath 
In between our life and death 
Tell me who's the next to cross the borderline

En la triste oscuridad (In the sad darkness) 
Hoy tenemos que cruzar (today we have to cross) 
Este río que nos llama más allá (this river which calls us further away)

But hope remains when pride is gone 
And it keeps you moving on 
Calling you across the borderline

When you reach the broken promised land 
Every dream slips through your hands 
And you'll know it's too late to change your mind 
'Cause you pay the price to come so far 
Just to wind up where you are 
And you're still just across the borderline 
Now you're still just across the borderline 
And you're still just across the borderline

Somehow reminds me of the Browning quote: '..a man's reach should exceed his grasp, or what's a heaven for?'

Phil


----------



## TDG

* Mike + The Mechanics* - * The Living Years*

Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door.

I know that I'm a prisoner
To my father held so dear
I know that I'm a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him
In the living years.

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thought
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid that's all we've got.

You say you just don't see it
He says it's perfect sense 
You just can't get agreement 
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talking in defense.

Say it loud say it clear
You can listen as well as hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye.

So we open up a quarrel 
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts.

So don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective 
On a different day
And if you don't give up,
and don't give in
You may just be OK.

Say it loud say it clear
You can listen as well as hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye.

I was wasn't there that morning
When my father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say.
I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
I my baby's new born tears
I just wish I could have told him
In the living years.


----------



## loddy

Shuggy68 said:


> best song lyrics------ITS WAS NOON ON THE 6TH JUNE AND A KENWORTH PULLING LOGS CAB OVER WITH A REEFER ON AND A JIMMY HAULING HOGS............


Shouldn't it be " cab over pete with a reefer on " ( peterbuilt)

Loddy


----------



## Gary1944

My vote for least well known but heartfelt goes to Donovan, Universal Soldier:

He's five foot two and he's six feet four
He fights with missiles and with spears
He's all of thirty-one and he's only seventeen
Been a soldier for a thousand years

He's a Catholic, a Hindu, an Atheist, a Jain
A Buddhist and a Baptist and a Jew
And he knows he shouldn't kill and he knows he always will
Kill you for me my friend and me for you

And he's fighting for Canada
He's fighting for France, he's fighting for the U.S.A.
And he's fighting for the Russians
And he's fighting for Japan
And he thinks we'll put an end to war this way

And he's fighting for Democracy, he's fighting for the Reds
[ From: http://www.elyrics.net/read/d/donovan-lyrics/universal-soldier-lyrics.html ]
He says "It's for the peace of all"
He's the one who must decide, who's to live and who's to die
And he never sees the writing on the wall

But without him
How would Hitler have condemned him at Labau?
Without him Caesar would have stood alone
He's the one who gives his body as a weapon of the war
And without him all this killing can't go on

He's the Universal Soldier and he really is to blame
His orders come from far away no more
They come from here and there and you and me
And brothers can't you see
This is not the way we put the end to war

Probably one of the best IMO anti war song =s written, Gary


----------



## Phil42

Memorable song. Buffy St Marie, who wrote it, should get a name-check.

Phil


----------



## Phil42

Another of my all-time favourites:

TRAIN IN THE DISTANCE

Paul Simon

She was beautiful as Southern skies
The night he met her
She was married to someone
He was doggedly determined that he would get her
He was old, he was young
From time to time he'd tip his heart
But each time she withdrew
Everybody loves the sound of a train in the distance
Everybody thinks it's true
Well eventually the boy and the girl get married
Sure enough they have a son
And though they both were occupied
With the child she carried
Disagreements had begun
And in a while they fell apart
It wasn't hard to do
Everybody loves the sound of a train in the distance
Everybody thinks it's true
Two disappointed believers
Two people playing the game
Negotiations and love songs
Are often mistaken for one and the same
Now the man and the woman
Remain in contact
Let us say it's for the child
With disagreements about the meaning
Of a marriage contract
Conversations hard and wild
But from time to time
He makes her laugh
She cooks a meal or two
Everybody loves the sound of a train in the distance
Everybody thinks it's true
Everybody loves the sound of a train in the distance
Everybody thinks it's true
What is the point of this story
What information pertains
The thought that life could be better
Is woven indelibly
Into our hearts
And our brains

The last six lines are difficult to forget.

Phil


----------



## lesanne

Another classic ..Broken Window..by Vic Brick......


----------



## moblee

This takes me back to my early Teens


----------



## moblee

This always Jollies me up


----------



## TDG

Kingston Trio - "Doesn't Anybody Know My Name", one of the original anti-war songs which seems relevant again today, 50 (yes, 50!) years on
This other version I don't rate as highly as KT although I think Rob wrote it, but then I was one of their greatest fans


----------



## dolcefarniente

Elvis - Kentucky Rain


----------



## Stanner

I always liked Tina Turner's song about love being like used paint.


----------



## Baron1

Isley Brothers/Christians: Harvest for the world.

Send them off for battle, 
when all they want is peace,
Those off us who pay the price come home with the least.

Jimi Hendrix: Purple Haze.

'scuse me while I kiss this guy

Mel.


----------



## locovan

I just havent got this song out of my system for 4 years now -not great Lyrics I know but so haunting





Chasing Cars


----------

